# Got my 1st TT



## P*Bongo (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello everyone!

Dont know why it took me so long, love it. Just need to get used to getting in and out of the damn thing as its on the floor!

Black with 18's... I am still grinning!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you might want to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

